# Larry Hughes being shopped?



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/49918/20071225/cavaliers_reportedly_shopping_hughes/


Well, I'm sure that Arenas would be happy to see Hughes back to Washington... Any trade ideas?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I have a hard time seeing Washington trading for him. They can't afford it.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Ruff Draft said:


> I have a hard time seeing Washington trading for him. They can't afford it.


I could see Washington dump some bad contracts in exchange for him like Etan Thomas & some scrubs like Stevenson.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Stevenson would be an upgrade on Hughes lol


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Ha.ha.ha.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

<table width="800"><tbody><tr class="greyrow"><td>*160*​</td> <td>* WAS*​</td> <td>* DeShawn Stevenson*​</td> <td>* SG*​</td> <td class="colSpacer">
</td> <td>* 26*</td> <td>* 29.3*</td> <td>* 12.2*</td> <td class="colSpacer">
</td> <td>* 47.6*</td> <td>* 69.8*</td> <td>* 36.5*</td> <td>* 50.20*</td> <td>* 14*</td> <td class="colSpacer">
</td> <td>* 2.4*</td> <td>* 22.0*</td> <td>* 9.2*</td> <td>* 5.8*</td> <td>* 15.2*</td> <td class="colSpacer">
</td> <td>* 10.99*​</td> </tr> <tr> <td>161​</td> <td>CHI​</td> <td>Kirk Hinrich​</td> <td>G​</td> <td class="colSpacer"> 
</td> <td> 25</td> <td> 32.6</td> <td> 13.6</td> <td class="colSpacer"> 
</td> <td> 41.7</td> <td> 92.0</td> <td> 26.7</td> <td> 46.30</td> <td> 17</td> <td class="colSpacer"> 
</td> <td> 3.3</td> <td> 28.0</td> <td> 13.4</td> <td> 5.9</td> <td> 20.3</td> <td class="colSpacer"> 
</td> <td>10.67​</td> </tr> <tr class="greyrow"> <td>162​</td> <td>PHI​</td> <td>Kyle Korver​</td> <td>SF​</td> <td class="colSpacer"> 
</td> <td> 23</td> <td> 26.1</td> <td> 15.0</td> <td class="colSpacer"> 
</td> <td> 46.2</td> <td> 90.9</td> <td> 34.3</td> <td> 49.90</td> <td> 14</td> <td class="colSpacer"> 
</td> <td> -0.7</td> <td> 11.0</td> <td> 8.8</td> <td> 7.0</td> <td> 17.8</td> <td class="colSpacer"> 
</td> <td>10.66​</td> </tr> <tr> <td>163​</td> <td>PHO​</td> <td>Boris Diaw​</td> <td>FC​</td> <td class="colSpacer"> 
</td> <td> 27</td> <td> 25.7</td> <td> 10.9</td> <td class="colSpacer"> 
</td> <td> 44.4</td> <td> 76.3</td> <td> 33.3</td> <td> 48.00</td> <td> 16</td> <td class="colSpacer"> 
</td> <td> 2.7</td> <td> 28.0</td> <td> 13.0</td> <td> 8.7</td> <td> 14.8</td> <td class="colSpacer"> 
</td> <td>10.26​</td> </tr> <tr class="greyrow"> <td>164​</td> <td>PHI​</td> <td>Reggie Evans​</td> <td>PF​</td> <td class="colSpacer"> 
</td> <td> 27</td> <td> 26.0</td> <td> 8.8</td> <td class="colSpacer"> 
</td> <td> 47.2</td> <td> 45.6</td> <td> 0.0</td> <td> 48.20</td> <td> 29</td> <td class="colSpacer"> 
</td> <td> -4.7</td> <td> 10.3</td> <td> 21.1</td> <td> 19.3</td> <td> 12.6</td> <td class="colSpacer"> 
</td> <td>10.07​</td> </tr> <tr> <td>165​</td> <td>PHO​</td> <td>Raja Bell​</td> <td>SG​</td> <td class="colSpacer"> 
</td> <td> 21</td> <td> 34.4</td> <td> 13.8</td> <td class="colSpacer"> 
</td> <td> 51.1</td> <td> 100.0</td> <td> 37.7</td> <td> 52.60</td> <td> 6</td> <td class="colSpacer"> 
</td> <td> 1.7</td> <td> 15.7</td> <td> 6.5</td> <td> 5.1</td> <td> 14.4</td> <td class="colSpacer"> 
</td> <td>10.06​</td> </tr> <tr class="greyrow"> <td>166​</td> <td>HOU​</td> <td>Shane Battier​</td> <td>SF​</td> <td class="colSpacer"> 
</td> <td> 28</td> <td> 34.5</td> <td> 9.6</td> <td class="colSpacer"> 
</td> <td> 52.7</td> <td> 69.0</td> <td> 38.9</td> <td> 54.20</td> <td> 10</td> <td class="colSpacer"> 
</td> <td> -0.2</td> <td> 14.9</td> <td> 10.7</td> <td> 7.5</td> <td> 11.0</td> <td class="colSpacer"> 
</td> <td>10.05​</td> </tr> <tr> <td>167​</td> <td>MEM​</td> <td>Darko Milicic​</td> <td>FC​</td> <td class="colSpacer">
</td> <td> 19</td> <td> 25.5</td> <td> 10.1</td> <td class="colSpacer">
</td> <td> 41.9</td> <td> 46.7</td> <td> 0.0</td> <td> 42.90</td> <td> 11</td> <td class="colSpacer">
</td> <td> -3.0</td> <td> 10.5</td> <td> 14.7</td> <td> 12.9</td> <td> 14.4</td> <td class="colSpacer">
</td> <td>9.41​</td> </tr> <tr class="greyrow"> <td>* 168*​</td> <td>* CLE*​</td> <td>* Larry Hughes*​</td> <td>* G*​</td> <td class="colSpacer">
</td> <td>* 13*</td> <td>* 27.3*</td> <td>* 15.2*</td> <td class="colSpacer">
</td> <td>* 37.6*</td> <td>* 86.7*</td> <td>* 31.4*</td> <td>* 42.70*</td> <td>* 18*</td> <td class="colSpacer">
</td> <td>* -1.7*</td> <td>* 14.0*</td> <td>* 12.1*</td> <td>* 5.0*</td> <td>* 22.1*</td> <td class="colSpacer">
</td> <td>* 9.13*​</td> </tr> <tr> <td>169​</td> <td>NJN​</td> <td>Antoine Wright​</td> <td>GF​</td> <td class="colSpacer"> 
</td> <td> 24</td> <td> 30.0</td> <td> 11.8</td> <td class="colSpacer"> 
</td> <td> 45.8</td> <td> 65.1</td> <td> 27.4</td> <td> 48.20</td> <td> 14</td> <td class="colSpacer"> 
</td> <td> 0.6</td> <td> 14.2</td> <td> 7.8</td> <td> 6.4</td> <td> 14.5</td> <td class="colSpacer"> 
</td> <td>9.10​</td> </tr> <tr class="greyrow"> <td>170​</td> <td>SAS​</td> <td>Bruce Bowen​</td> <td>SF​</td> <td class="colSpacer"> 
</td> <td> 26</td> <td> 30.1</td> <td> 7.9</td> <td class="colSpacer"> 
</td> <td> 56.7</td> <td> 60.0</td> <td> 45.6</td> <td> 57.50</td> <td> 10</td> <td class="colSpacer"> 
</td> <td> 0.2</td> <td> 17.1</td> <td> 10.7</td> <td> 6.3</td> <td> 8.8</td> <td class="colSpacer"> 
</td> <td>8.32​</td> </tr> <tr> <td>171​</td> <td>NYK​</td> <td>Quentin Richardson​</td> <td>GF​</td> <td class="colSpacer"> 
</td> <td> 25</td> <td> 31.0</td> <td> 9.4</td> <td class="colSpacer"> 
</td> <td> 39.2</td> <td> 51.7</td> <td> 30.5</td> <td> 40.30</td> <td> 7</td> <td class="colSpacer"> 
</td> <td> -0.1</td> <td> 13.1</td> <td> 9.0</td> <td> 11.3</td> <td> 13.9</td> <td class="colSpacer"> 
</td> <td>7.23​</td> </tr> <tr class="greyrow"> <td>172​</td> <td>CLE​</td> <td>Aleksandar Pavlovic​</td> <td>UN​</td> <td class="colSpacer"> 
</td> <td> 24</td> <td> 26.8</td> <td> 11.9</td> <td class="colSpacer"> 
</td> <td> 39.1</td> <td> 73.2</td> <td> 29.5</td> <td> 42.70</td> <td> 14</td> <td class="colSpacer"> 
</td> <td> -1.5</td> <td> 13.5</td> <td> 12.2</td> <td> 5.5</td> <td> 17.3</td> <td class="colSpacer"> 
</td> <td>6.01​</td></tr></tbody></table>
****ing pathetic that a guy ranked 160th out of 172 players would be an upgrade :rofl:

Anways I thought the latest out of this was that Washington wasn't interested


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> ****ing pathetic that a guy ranked 160th out of 172 players would be an upgrade :rofl:
> 
> Anways I thought the latest out of this was that Washington wasn't interested



The upgrade would be that Mike Brown could no longer include Larry in any sort of lineup.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

No doubt we will soon hear that his feelings were hurt that he's being shopped.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Yeah, I want to see the face of the GMs getting asked if they want Larry Hughes.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

seifer0406 said:


> Yeah, I want to see the face of the GMs getting asked if they want Larry Hughes.


They will be looking for the hidden cameras as they think they are on some sort of TV shows.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Dean the Master said:


> They will be looking for the hidden cameras as they think they are on some sort of TV shows.


Not really a rumor, nor did I come up with it, but a thread was just made on the Bulls board asking about a Hughes for Wallace swap. Both of these guys are so overpaid and unproductive that it's gotta be a lateral, crappy move for the two teams.

- Wallace makes more, so that's a negative for the Cavs side.
- In theory, Wallace could help you, but that's a theory I would not strongly back.

- Cavs fans cannot stand Hughes. Anyone over Hughes is an upgrade, no?
- Cavs can't give minutes to Larry, which is good.

I dunno. It's a very neutral thing. I figure your input should be interesting, though.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I kind of wonder if the Cavs would do this trade beyond the reason of giving up on Hughes. Wallace isn't going to start over Z or Gooden, and he will have a tough time fighting Varejao for backup minutes at the C/PF. The help that Wallace can provide for the help is minimal as the Cavs are weak at the guards and perimeter shooting in general.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

King Joseus said:


> Not really a rumor, nor did I come up with it, but a thread was just made on the Bulls board asking about a Hughes for Wallace swap. Both of these guys are so overpaid and unproductive that it's gotta be a lateral, crappy move for the two teams.
> 
> - Wallace makes more, so that's a negative for the Cavs side.
> - In theory, Wallace could help you, but that's a theory I would not strongly back.
> ...


If Gooden is part of a trade for a PG. Let's say Bibby then I could see this being a possibility. Right now our frontcourt is playing pretty well particularly AV has been getting better and better and our backcourt so weak that I don't see it happening

However trading Gooden seems a distinct possibility. He's been involved with talks with Miller and Bibby so if he is gone the Cavs will need frontcourt depth at that point and Wallace fits well with Mike Brown's defensive schemes. 

The only other way I see this is happening is if a guy like Duhon is included in the deal to help out the Cavs backcourt


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^From what i've seen (which is admittedly limited) Duhon has outplayed Hinrich this year. I don't see them including him in a package to a division rival.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> ^From what i've seen (which is admittedly limited) Duhon has outplayed Hinrich this year. I don't see them including him in a package to a division rival.


Duhon has outplayed Hinrich on the whole, yes. He's had a generally limited role, though.

Anyhow, it's possible we'd include him if we don't plan on re-signing him this offseason anyway - he'll be an unrestricted free agent. We probably wouldn't though, you're right.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

What about a Hughes for Kenyon Martin swap?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Martin for Hughes would be nice. Especially if it's a straight swap. I don't even know if Martin still plays. But if he came he would sit on the bench and collect his checks. And Mike Brown wouldn't play him over Gooden and Varejao. Which is more than Hughes. Getting Martin means Hughes can't play anymore, which is like getting a new player.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> Getting Martin means Hughes can't play anymore, which is like getting a new player.


 :lol: 

I don't think there is a word that describes your pure hatred for the guy...


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

hendrix2430 said:


> :lol:
> 
> I don't think there is a word that describes your pure hatred for the guy...


"Rational"?

That's about the only one I can think of...


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

lets get mcgrady!! hughes plus gooden plus gibson ! get it done ferry!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> "Rational"?
> 
> That's about the only one I can think of...


Justified?


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

SamTheMan67 said:


> lets get mcgrady!! hughes plus gooden plus gibson ! get it done ferry!



McGrady is nearly as fragile as Mr. Glass! I'm not sure I'd want him if we include Boobie in the deal. Plus, Houston has plenty of guards.

If we can deal Mr.Glass, Dumb and Newble's expiring for Tmac then sure, why not.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

lol

Trading for Hughes is like sticking an AIDS infected needle in your arm. Either way its pretty much suicide.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

hendrix2430 said:


> McGrady is nearly as fragile as Mr. Glass! I'm not sure I'd want him if we include Boobie in the deal. Plus, Houston has plenty of guards.


Who cares? When he plays he's better than Larry Hughes. You can always get back Luther Head to replace DG, so that shouldn't be a hang up if Darryl Morey really is that stupid.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Ahaha! Courtesy of http://heylarryhughespleasestoptakingsomanybadshots.com


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

ehmunro said:


> Who cares? When he plays he's better than Larry Hughes. You can always get back Luther Head to replace DG, so that shouldn't be a hang up if Darryl Morey really is that stupid.


Good point. When T-Mac plays he'd give us a lot. And without T-Mac we'd be at least as good as we are without Larry Hughes. So it's a win-win.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

If we somehow had tmac on this team with lebron we would be instant contenders once again (healthy of course)


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

There is no way I see us getting TMac. Why would Houston even consider Hughes of all people to be able to play with Yao


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think we'll end up back at the table for Bibby.
And Pietrus is finally eligible to be trade from Golden State. And wants out. If Miami can't get him, maybe we will?

Bibby
Pietrus

Would be an upgrade on 

Hughes
Pavlovic


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> I think we'll end up back at the table for Bibby.
> And Pietrus is finally eligible to be trade from Golden State. And wants out. If Miami can't get him, maybe we will?
> 
> Bibby
> ...


3 way deal? Expirings/picks to the Kings, Gooden to the Warriors. Haven't run it through the trade checker but I'd do that deal. 

We'd need to sign some one like PJ Brown though to round the frontcourt: don't like depending on D. Jones and Simmons off the bench at this point


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> There is no way I see us getting TMac. Why would Houston even consider Hughes of all people to be able to play with Yao


Well, you have to admit that having Hughes would certainly help inflate Yao's rebounding numbers. :bsmile:

The only reason they consider it is to find a PF taller than than 6'5" Chuckie Hayes.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

ehmunro said:


> Well, you have to admit that having Hughes would certainly help inflate Yao's rebounding numbers. :bsmile:
> 
> The only reason they consider it is to find a PF taller than than 6'5" Chuckie Hayes.


Scola will work out for them but for some reason Scola doesn't do as well when TMac is around


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

I wouldn't give up on Pavs yet. He's young, and I think he will turn it around soon. 

He's similar to LBJ from a physical standpoint: he's quite big (230 lbs), quite tall 6-7/6-8, and pretty athletic. His "demeanor" makes him look unathletic at times, but we all know he IS quite athletic...see left handed putback dunk vs Miami last year.

IMO the only thing he lacks as of now is lateral quickness, which prevents him from staying in front of his quicker assignments, but for the most part he's able to do a good job defensively, and will continue to get better.

If you look at his stats, I understand why some of you want to get rid of him, as they are pathetic right now. 

But do you really think HE IS THE ONE that hurts us? I don't think so. Once he starts picking it up, he will be a true asset. 

As of now, I would say he doesn't really help us, but doesn't truly "hurt" us either, because he knows when to stop shooting when his shot is off, and generally distributes the ball quite well. He's a better "team" player than most guards in the squad.

The best thing is to leave him in the starting lineup and let him get the minutes to get back on track. Go Sasha/Dummer!

A faithful fan, BTW this post isn't meant to be sarcastic...:lol:


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Nobody is similar to Lebron from a physical standpoint. Maybe Bo Jackson.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

hendrix2430 said:


> I wouldn't give up on Pavs yet. He's young, and I think he will turn it around soon.
> 
> He's similar to LBJ from a physical standpoint: he's quite big (230 lbs), quite tall 6-7/6-8, and pretty athletic. His "demeanor" makes him look unathletic at times, but we all know he IS quite athletic...see left handed putback dunk vs Miami last year.
> 
> ...


Sasha's biggest problem on the court similar to Gooden is that he is a moron on the basketball court. Gooden is our defensive dunce and Sasha our offensive dunce. Sasha for whatever reasons decides to go behind the back when against 2 defenders, goes into the lane and never pulls up so he gets a bunch of charges, etc.

That being said he has all the physical and basketball tools outside of dribbling to be a good NBA player. If he gets his confidence back I think he'll be alright


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

If your team is willing to get longer contracts to get rid of Hughes, they can send him with Gooden to NY for Randolph and Crawford (or Q Rich, if Mike Brown want a more defensive SG)


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Zuca said:


> If your team is willing to get longer contracts to get rid of Hughes, they can send him with Gooden to NY for Randolph and Crawford (or Q Rich, if Mike Brown want a more defensive SG)


Not sure I'd do this...Randolph is a better player than Gooden, but IMO Hughes has a better attitude and is simply a better player overall...which I realize is a terrible insult to Crawford!

Since the org seems to prefer team-oriented, good "character guys", I doubt a trade like that would happen.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Crawford has a bad rap because of how he plays. But he's always been a guy who is more than happy to follow his coach and do and say the right things. His best years were under Larry Brown. I think he'd really focus in on his defense under Mike Brown. He certainly has potential there with his long arms and quick hands.

He's a ton better spot up shooter than Hughes. And a much better point guard. I love his game. Always have. Always will. He's exciting to watch.

I would do that trade in a New York minute if I thought Randolph would be fine coming off the bench behind AV. Would almost rather Curry though, because Curry would feast playing with Lebron with his hands. He can catch anything. And he's a really good finisher. Can't rebound at all though.

Plus Curry is a good kid as well. Which Randolph you might have some character questions.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> Crawford has a bad rap because of how he plays. But he's always been a guy who is more than happy to follow his coach and do and say the right things. His best years were under Larry Brown. I think he'd really focus in on his defense under Mike Brown. He certainly has potential there with his long arms and quick hands.
> 
> He's a ton better spot up shooter than Hughes. And a much better point guard. I love his game. Always have. Always will. He's exciting to watch.
> 
> ...


Good analysis on Crawford (the rest as well, I guess).

Anyhow, OT-ish, I was browsing some old posts of mine and have to ask you - when did you stop being a Bulls fan and move over to Cavs-land? Was it LeBron who brought you over? Or something else?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^I've heard Future say it was the Eddy Curry situation, though I'm not 100% sure


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah I was already following the Cavs because of Lebron. And then then John Paxson asking for Curry's DNA to sign him to a contract shoved me out.


----------

